# model 63 and 617 queston



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what are the DA trigger pulls for these two 22s?

im reading that the new ruger sp101 is terribly hard and seems most are replacing the springs


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

found on other sites

model 63 da trigger pull is 11lbs

model 617 da trigger pull is 10.75lbs


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks
that is much difference with the new ruger sp101
so what are all those other ruger people complaining about?
lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

everyone what never grew up on a wheel gun thinks a double action trigger pull sucks.... exept those of us who have owned or shot pythons or the smith 586/686 guns (smooth as silk) 

after about 500 dry fires, the parts are really wearing together and it smooths out...another 1000 or so and they are self polished..... by you cant remove the lawyer factor.... gonna mean long travel, some over travel and heavy pull


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I don’t know what the numbers are, but after I get done smoothing and changing out springs as appropriate, the 63 and 617 both have very nice triggers. Because they are .22 rimfire guns, they require more hammer energy to get reliable ignition, so they will have slightly heavier triggers than a good double action centerfire, like my 627PC.


----------

